# meadowfoam or Limnanthes alba



## lincoln of the marsh (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello,
I'm looking for meadowfoam or Limnanthes alba seeds. I have asked the internet (google) and all i found was a bunch of articles about how it may be a commercially important crop......
thanks
link


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.larnerseeds.com/_pages/wildflower_annual.html

It shows Not Currently Availabe. But give them a call I bet they can help.


----------

